# Pie's New Enterprise: The Thread!



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 27, 2007)

Well this has been talked about some in various threads so I figured I might as well give it its own thread. At the moment I am looking into the possibility of starting a small rental/production company which targets larger bar bands, schools and raves. Raves you ask? Yes, apparently there is a decent market in STL and the guy who did most of that just got a real job so there is an opportunity there. My parents are willing to loan me the seed money so after I look into how many clients are out there and see if this is viable I will make the jump.

Now, the part I am sure most of you are curious about, what is my rig! Well my typical setup will consist of two stands upstage of the band. On each stand will be 4 LED pars and one cheapo DMX scanner. Pair with this will be two foh stands with two par 56's on each. All of this will be controlled by a chauvet dmx 44 controller. The grand total for this equipment comes out just under $2000....

EDIT: Also I need a name, any ideas?


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 27, 2007)

Have you considered buying out/partnering with, the guy who used to control the majority of your market? Using his client list, you use his equipment and give him a cut of the profit, then buy better gear with your share. Are you sure you have time for this venture, and still have time for your Conservatory Theatre training? (We'd hate to see you give up ControlBooth!) Summers, when you have the most time available, is generally the slowest time for school dances, and bars too. Are you planning on DJ services also for the raves? PA for the bar bands? What sort of ROI are your parents expecting? Don't forget Liability Insurance, and cost of Business License and LLC/Inc./SP. And make sure all your equipment has a UL/CE label on it. I've got lots of questions, but unfortunately no answers.

I liked *Pie4Weebl Stage Lighting*, or PSL for short. Is there a labor company with those initials?


----------



## soundlight (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh - two other scanners in the cheapomatic range that I mentioned before:

The Mojo IIx has a seperate color and gobo wheel. So 4 channels. Blackout and strobe are built in to the closed/open positions on the wheel.

The Mojo IIIx has some static and some rotating gobos one a single wheel (weird design if you ask me), but the rotating gobos are pretty nice for a unit this small.

I'd also reccommend a pair of AMDJ Pearl LED Color units - one on each stand. These are a fairly wide coverage moonflower effect, with rotation and strobe capabilities. They also use a single 3W led instead of multiple 5mm or 10mm LEDs like the Vue or Revo series, so the output is better, and it's shot through a color dish which provides a wide variety of colors compared to the RGB or RGBW of the other LED moonflowers. Basically, consider it a multi-colored, rotating breakup gobo in a tiny fixture with miniscule power draw.


----------



## avkid (Dec 27, 2007)

I hope you're planning on insurance.
Liability is a must for that kind of market.
https://www.musicproinsurance.com/index.aspx

You must watch your rental rates.
10% of value is usually what is recommended.
$200 or so is the absolute minimum you should be letting it out for.

You might consider hooking up with a DJ who works on these kind of events.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 27, 2007)

soundlight, I ended up going with this, about the same price as the mojo one with two wheels worth of stuff.

Derek, I thought about partnering with him, but I don't want to make that the major market I am in, for some of the larger parties I could see my stuff getting cross rented in. The raves tend to bring in names as far as DJ's go, so I don't plan on getting in on that side. 

As far as providing sound for bar bands, as I was telling my boss about my idea the stage manger for the current show hoped into the conversation and told me that he knew a guy who does a lot of bar band sound and gave me his number to call, so I will talk to him, possibily team up some.

As far as time... its gonna be tight, I plan on turning some of my nontheatre friends and having them run shows for me.

The parents are giving me this as a loan, the details are fuzzy, but I will probably be able to talk them into a 10% or less interest rate, and paying them back with in a year.

Due to the size of this I plan on keeping it a sole proprietorship which keeps the cost of forming it down to the gas it will take me to go pick up a form. But that sort of thing I plan on talking to my advisor in the business department about. (He has a doctorate so I am sure he is well qualified to give me answers)


----------



## soundlight (Dec 27, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> I liked *Pie4Weebl Stage Lighting*, or PSL for short.



Apparently some guys in Italy beat ya to the PSL initials. They sell scanners, moving heads, controllers, and strobes that are knockoffs of knockoffs. Basically an Italian AMDJ. They sell some of the same stuff as AMDJ, OmniSistem, and Optima Lighting.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 27, 2007)

Phil, I looked over that website and I am not sure which insurance you suggest I get, I didn't see any general liability. Insurance as this stage is not a major concern of mine. There is no overhead rigging. My whole system uses less than one outlet worth of power. Again this is something I plan on talking to my advisor about.

As far as rates go, my work on my research paper had me talking to a bunch of people and the consensus was 2.5% is a standard rate, so I am actually charging quite a bit more than that.


----------



## avkid (Dec 27, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Phil, I looked over that website and I am not sure which insurance you suggest I get


The instrument and equipment policies are what I mean.

You don't need general liability at this point, this is mainly for damage or theft while "on the job".

State Farm and other run of the mill insurance companies do have some experience insuring what they call "DJ Gear".
(If you or your family is already insured through them you won't pay full price)


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 27, 2007)

ok, that makes sense, I will have to see what it runs me and if its worth it.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Dec 27, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Well this has been talked about some in various threads so I figured I might as well give it its own thread. At the moment I am looking into the possibility of starting a small rental/production company which targets larger bar bands, schools and raves. Raves you ask? Yes, apparently there is a decent market in STL and the guy who did most of that just got a real job so there is an opportunity there. My parents are willing to loan me the seed money so after I look into how many clients are out there and see if this is viable I will make the jump.
> Now, the part I am sure most of you are curious about, what is my rig! Well my typical setup will consist of two stands upstage of the band. On each stand will be 4 LED pars and one cheapo DMX scanner. Pair with this will be two foh stands with two par 56's on each. All of this will be controlled by a chauvet dmx 44 controller. The grand total for this equipment comes out just under $2000....
> EDIT: Also I need a name, any ideas?




A very wise ex-partner of mine in a very big lighting rental business once said:

"The lighting rental business is like sex.
When it's good, it's great.
And when it's bad, it's still good."

Best of luck!


ST


----------



## thelightguy87 (Dec 27, 2007)

With exception of the raves, thats the same idea of "Kellner Lighting" which I am still in the process of building. I didn't think about getting insurance, since I'm the only one using the equipment at the moment, with the help of a couple people, but we don't send out equipment, it comes with us. I'm only 20 so I haven't hit the bar scene yet, but one of the guys I work with has been doing the bar shows while I hit up the bands in highschools in my area. I tend to ask for 10% of the door, which covers equipment, and labor. Sometimes its great sometimes its not. I plan on leasing a space to turn into a venue after I get out of school. If your ever doing a show in the chicago area, you should let me know.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 27, 2007)

soundlight said:


> They sell scanners, moving heards, controllers, and strobes that are knockoffs of knockoffs.



"Moving heards" huh? Is that like a knockoff of the Accufog for use in guiding cattle from one field to another? Sorry Phil, I just found it a very funny typo.


Congrats and good luck Pie. My little bit of knowledge of this industry is that there are a lot of people out there trying this with absolutely no knowledge of business. They get their gear, open up for a few months and then vaporize. Don't be that guy, be smart take some business classes or buy a few books on business principles. Find someone who's got their own business to be your mentor and help you make smart business decisions. Perhaps someone here on the booth even?


----------



## soundlight (Dec 27, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> "Moving heards" huh? Is that like a knockoff of the Accufog for use in guiding cattle from one field to another? Sorry Phil, I just found it a very funny typo.


Nope, it's those fainting goats as seen on CenterStage.


----------



## len (Dec 27, 2007)

In case no one has told you about raves, be VERY careful with the promoters. In Chicago, they have a reputation for not paying. So get all the money UP FRONT AND IN CASH. 

BTW, I have done some work in STL in the past. If you need equipment and/or labor let me know.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok, to try and tackle all the responses.

Steveterry, that is probably the funniest advice I have heard yet, I am horrible with women though so I hope that doesn't transfer over!

Mike, I am curious how well 10% of the door actually is, mind pming me? Also do you worry about being lied to about what door is? And with that set up do you get the pay from the band or the venue. I am going to be up in St. Charles soon for a week so maybe we can do lunch and talk. PM me.

Gaff, I'm actually in the entrepreneurship program at my college. I've gotten through the introduction class this semester and next will be the marketing class. I've got an adviser in the program who I can goto when I need advice in that side of things.

Len, thanks for the word of warning about raves. Apparently the rave promoter scene in st. louis is a very tight knit group so we shall see. If you can get me equipment for a decent rate down here I will keep you in mind for cross rentals.

To All: I'm excited about this, I already got one client booked (a wedding recption, its not for a while, but while not even owning equipment yet, its a good start) 

Expect pictures in a week or so of the rig set up in my little apartment then hopefully shortly after that set up at a gig!


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 28, 2007)

avkid said:


> ...You don't need general liability at this point, this is mainly for damage or theft while "on the job".
> 
> State Farm and other run of the mill insurance companies do have some experience insuring what they call "DJ Gear"...


And what happens if an audience member knocks over one of PSL's aluminum tripod stands and the falling light fixtures injures someone? The injured party will sue everyone within sight: the venue, the band, the lighting company, the bar owner(s), the lead singer, and Pie. Sure he has no assets other than the gear, but since his parents supplied "seed money" they could be named in the lawsuit also, and there goes Pie's family's home. On another note, Pie, invest in some type ABC fire extinguishers, for added insurance.

Disclaimer: The author is not an attorney, and not qualified as an expert in law, but has seen a multitude of _People's Court_ and _Judge Judy_ and Personal Injury Attorney's commercials on the telly.


----------



## avkid (Dec 28, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> And what happens if an audience member knocks over one of PSL's aluminum tripod stands and the falling light fixtures injures someone? The injured party will sue everyone within sight: the venue, the band, the lighting company, the bar owner(s), the lead singer, and Pie.


Hence the need for a legally sound rental contract that contains a liability release.


----------



## Charc (Dec 28, 2007)

Liability contracts don't work.

My mom is a doc, and they fall through all the time. Though, this is just the medical world I'm talking about.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 28, 2007)

Although it's been discussed before, here is the guy who may be coming to your defense, or the other side of the courtroom aisle.


----------



## Charc (Dec 28, 2007)

Attach a sticky note to the stand:

By knocking over this stand you agree to waive any right to sue the owner of said stand.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok, so I have a tentative client booked for a spring event, another bite on a rave and a few other things cooking. I am going to talk with my adviser when he gets back in from winter break.

Something I would like the booth's opinion on, foggers. I've been told one would be a very good investment and bar bands and ravers love those sorts of things. What ones should I be looking into, I don't want to spend a ton, but I would like a decent amount of output from it for a bar or small warehouse sized, nothing that needs to fill a theatre or arena just yet.


----------



## avkid (Dec 28, 2007)

You can't go wrong with LeMaitre.
http://www.lemaitrefx.com/indexx.php


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry to disagree with ya, there Avkid, but I've never been satisfied with any LeMaitre hazer. And Pie, I think you want a hazer, not a fogger. Industry standard, and still the best in my opinion is the DF-50. Uses either oil-based (food grade mineral oil) or water-based (glycol) fluid. For your purposes, use the water-based fluid with whatever you buy. Water-based doesn't last as long, but less environmental/atmospheric concerns. Be sure to carry the product's MSDS sheet with you everywhere you go. Something like this, perhaps. Or only work in bars that allow patrons to smoke cigarettes.

Don't forget to include road boxes in your budget. And do you have a van for equipment transport, ideally with magnetic signs advertising your company (free advertising)?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 28, 2007)

Derek I do want a hazer, but I don't feel my budget allows for one at the moment. You gotta keep in mind my whole rig costs $2K so I can't really justify spending anything over $100 on something like that yet. I know I won't be able to buy much, but I gotta do what I gotta do for now.

And as far as moving equipment, it will all fit in my corolla, it will just be rather comedic at the same time.


----------



## avkid (Dec 28, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> And as far as moving equipment, it will all fit in my Corolla, it will just be rather comedic at the same time.


You can have a trailer hitch bar mounted to the frame rails for around $150 which would allow you to tow one of the tiny U-Haul trailers(4x8) for about $30 a day.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 28, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> ...And as far as moving equipment, it will all fit in my corolla, it will just be rather comedic at the same time.


Check with your auto insurance carrier, as your "comedic Corolla" might be classified as a "commercial vehicle" when transporting gear. Not being negative, (well yes I am), but just want you to cover your behind and plan for all contingencies.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 28, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> Check with your auto insurance carrier, as your "comedic Corolla" might be classified as a "commercial vehicle" when transporting gear. Not being negative, (well yes I am), but just want you to cover your behind and plan for all contingencies.



There you go with your negative nancy attitude, _federal law requires you to do this, you could go to jail if you do this, they will come kill your cat and little sister one night if you don't do this...._

I'll look into that derek. Also you will be happy to know I am actually going to get and business license AND federal Tax ID! How's that for legitimate!


----------



## soundlight (Dec 28, 2007)

For foggers, look at Antari's lower range. They're an Elation brand, so they're not complete crap, just halfway between awesome and craptastic. So it will only fall apart after 50 gigs, not after five. Look at the Z-800II. Looks like it might fit your needs.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 29, 2007)

wow soundlight, you sure have been on the ball with all my equipment questions! Answer me this, what on earth is a fazer ? Is it a hazer I can kill someone with?

Also I talked to my tax person to night, and she says I am good go to, I just need to wait to buy equipment until the calandar rolls over!


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 29, 2007)

Silly boy, everyone knows a "fazer," or sometimes "phazer" is a cross between a fogger and hazer, that does neither very well. A famous theatre consultant once said "A multi-purpose theatre is a no-purpose theatre," back in the '70s when the rage was reducing curtains, hydraulic audience turntables, floating ceilings and the like, and a hall could go from a 3,000-seat opera house to a 500-seat chamber theatre at the push of a button--NOT! Same thing applies here also. Good thing they didn't call it a "hogger." But that's a WholeHog operator.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 29, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> Silly boy, everyone knows a "fazer," or sometimes "phazer" is a cross between a fogger and hazer, that does neither very well. A famous theatre consultant once said "A multi-purpose theatre is a no-purpose theatre," back in the '70s when the rage was reducing curtains, hydraulic audience turntables, floating ceilings and the like, and a hall could go from a 3,000-seat opera house to a 500-seat chamber theatre at the push of a button--NOT! Same thing applies here also. Good thing they didn't call it a "hogger." But that's a WholeHog operator.



Exactly. A fazer is someone's attempt to try to sell two things in one, which means no things in one. The only "fazer" that works well is the LeMaitre G300. And that's waaaay out of your price range.


----------



## len (Dec 29, 2007)

While out of your price range to purchase, the LeMaitre Radiance is an excellent hazer. It will generate a lot of haze, and at 100% will produce near fog-like volume. But it's about $1,100 plus about $85 for a gallon of fluid. 

At your level of business, you're probably better off looking to rent stuff. If you can rent it for $50 and use it 2 x a year, that's a better investment, IMO, than buying it for $500 or $1000 and using it the same amount. Basically, saving $400 - $900 for other things. Grow the business volume first, then add to the inventory. As you get more customers, you'll find out what they want, allowing you to better plan your purchases.

The only unit I'd NEVER recommend is that fogger that shoots straight up. Can't remember who makes it but it's crap. Very cheesy, and a fluid hog.


----------



## avkid (Dec 29, 2007)

len said:


> The only unit I'd NEVER recommend is that fogger that shoots straight up. Can't remember who makes it but it's crap. Very cheesy, and a fluid hog.


You don't mean that cryo set-up do you?


----------



## soundlight (Dec 29, 2007)

I think he means one of these: the ADJ one or the Antari one, and Centerstage also sold one of their house-brand ones called the "upfire fogger" a while back.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 30, 2007)

This thread has been great reading. Not only do we give advice on Lighting and haze gear around here. We also cover Taxes, Car Insurance, and Trailer Hitches. It's one stop shopping here in the Booth!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 30, 2007)

now if only my company had a name!


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 30, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> now if only my company had a name!


well, if you were opening a bakery that would be the easy part!


----------



## Charc (Dec 30, 2007)

Zeiser Production Solutions
That's all I got, it's 3 AM, cut me some slack. 

Edit: On the plus side, you don't have to share the acronym with like... anything, besides Zeeland Public Schools, which has a broken site anyways. And, you get to say "Hi, I'm Victor Zeiser, of Zeiser Production Solutions".

Double Edit:
Ignore all the "non-existent" copyright infringements in this image. (I should go to bed.)


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 30, 2007)

I do like the idea of either using your name or initials. There aren't a lot of people out there with the initials VZ. Going with Zeiser "____" is also interesting because Zeiser doesn't necessarily scream, "I'm someone's last name". It could have some sort of other meaning which is kind of cool. Of course if you go with you name that puts you alphabetically at the back of the phone book. There's a good reason every large city has "AA Plumbing", "AAA Plumbing", *and *"AAAA Plumbing". 

Did a quick phone book search and found a company named "Production Solutions" so it's probably a good idea to stay away from Charc's idea. I didn't find anything like "Saint Louis Productions" with the name Saint Louis up front in the name. That's kind of an interesting idea. Because it makes you sound like the official company that everyone in town uses.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 30, 2007)

I thought alot about Zeiser Lighting but there are two things holding me back.

1.Zeiser is a little hard to spell
2.If I want to sell the business later on it would be harder with that name.


----------



## Charc (Dec 30, 2007)

I like Gaff's points about including St. Louis somewhere in the title, (because it supports my quick sketch of a logo. )

Pie, good points on selling your company though, I suppose it is best to stay away from names.


----------



## jwl868 (Dec 30, 2007)

Good luck in your venture. (Can't offer any technical advice.)

On the other hand, I have a little more respect for a company that puts the owner's name in the company name. Plus, you are less likely to run into any copyright infringement issues if you use a generic name. And in your case, the "Z" is probably a benefit - look at how the pharmaceutical companies use "Z" in their product names.


Joe


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 30, 2007)

lol. charch I like your logo except for the fact that I have no Source 4's in my inventory lol.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 30, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> ...2.If I want to sell the business later on it would be harder with that name.


Good thinking ahead. A friend of mine has a lighting company, and says his biggest mistake was naming it "Smith Lighting," as now that he's semi-retired, he can't sell the business. By the way, he's made a couple of million dollars, and never got very big, preferred to stay small. I think his biggest gig that he did with his own equipment was 6 PARbars. He also never bought any equipment new, and did film/video lighting way more than live stuff. He subbed out all the larger shows, and still made a nice profit.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 30, 2007)

yeah, I've heard a lot of places in st. louis tried to rapidly grow and it made business a lot harder.


----------



## avkid (Dec 30, 2007)

Ohh....genius idea.
Or not.


----------



## Charc (Dec 30, 2007)

avkid said:


> Ohh....genius idea.
> *S*aint
> *L*ouis
> *P*erformance
> ...



Do you mean SLPI? though, I'm not sure if either roll off the tongue.


----------



## avkid (Dec 30, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Do you mean SLPI? though, I'm not sure if either roll off the tongue.


Arr..forget it then.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 30, 2007)

dang, SLPI does have a cool sound to it....

What about Stella Lights?


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 1, 2008)

Good point on using the name and not being able to sell later. Another point to consider is using words like lighting or productions in the name. Are you only going to do lighting? Are you only going to do production? What if you want to open a retail store some day? What if you want to rent audio? What if you want to expand someday to become a full service rental, retail, installation, and production business? A more generic name allows you to do any or all of those things. 

The big theater store locally is Pacific Northwest Theater Associates... they go by their initials. They rent, they install, they do retail, they will supply someone to run the gig too. That's a good generic name. "Theater Associates", what does that really mean? Not a lot really but it does tell you as a potential customer that it's the kind of store that will have exactly what we are looking for. At the same time, it's nice and vague allowing them to do anything they want. 

Here's another local example. "Seattle Lighting" and "Northern Lights". One of these is the name of a company that sells household coffee table lamps and chandeliers the other one is a theater lighting and sound sales and rental place. There's no way for you to know which is which from the phone book.


----------



## DarSax (Jan 1, 2008)

ARCH Productions

A______ Rentals of Concert Hardware

*shrug* fill in the blank, couldn't think of anything


----------



## jwl868 (Jan 1, 2008)

Pie4Weebl said:


> I thought alot about Zeiser Lighting but there are two things holding me back.
> 1.Zeiser is a little hard to spell
> 2.If I want to sell the business later on it would be harder with that name.


 
About the second item, (and maybe I'm missing something) but if you were to sell the business, I think there are only two things a buyer wants:

a. Your inventory and physical stuff - lights, cables, vehicles, building

b. Your talents - that is, that if they buy your business they "buy" you as an employee or partner.

Maybe they want either or maybe they want both. Or maybe you are only selling one or both.

You should be able to keep your company name out of the sale. Especially if you were no longer involved with it. And this is regardless of what company name you choose. If a customer is calling, there is a good chance it is by some name recognition or recommendation and if you aren't there the customer just may try somewhere else.

Its not like you are a manufacturer where the is a product out there with name recognition.

Joe


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 1, 2008)

jwl868 said:


> About the second item, (and maybe I'm missing something) but if you were to sell the business, I think there are only two things a buyer wants:
> a. Your inventory and physical stuff - lights, cables, vehicles, building
> b. Your talents - that is, that if they buy your business they "buy" you as an employee or partner.
> Maybe they want either or maybe they want both. Or maybe you are only selling one or both.
> ...



You're missing the point. 10 years from now when Pie builds up a good solid business with a great reputation and client list. If someone else wants to buy his business they are going to want to buy the name too. The purchasing company (in theory) will work hard to keep those old customers and do their best to draw attention away from the fact that Pie is no longer the owner. Customers will hopefully call and be willing to keep doing business with Pie's company even if he is no longer the owner because that's who they have always dealt with. It's a lot harder to do this if it's a personal name.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 1, 2008)

alright guys, after a polling of various people we are Stella Lights.

The website is live: Stellalights.com


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 1, 2008)

Pie since the numbers are so low I don't think I would list the actual number of instruments you own. I think it would look better to just say the types of equipment. 

Also to get really picky (because I know Derek will if I don't): The second half of your "low power consumption" bullet point contains an impressive run on sentence. It took me two reads to figure out what you were saying. It at least needs some comas or a complete rewrite into two sentences. 

Best wishes as always!


----------



## DarSax (Jan 1, 2008)

Also, do you want to mention that you would cross-rent more equipment? I'd figure that most people renting from you would realize that'd be a standard drill, and if they don't, why let them realize that you'd be playing the middle man?


----------



## Capi (Jan 1, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Also to get really picky (because I know Derek will if I don't): The second half of your "low power consumption" bullet point contains an impressive run on sentence. It took me two reads to figure out what you were saying. It at least needs some comas or a complete rewrite into two sentences.



Possible revision:

Low Power Consumption: Our entire setup runs on only one 20 amp power outlet! The energy efficient LED lights, which make up most of our rig, ensure that, come showtime, the lights won't be using all of the always limited number of outlets in a venue!

Best of luck!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 1, 2008)

1. Changed the low power bit to Capi's suggestion, well after taking out the excesive amount of commas he used.
2.Gaff, the people who have been most adamanet in demanding I get a website up want that, I understand what you are saying, but I am not too concerned.
3.Sax, I'm not sure they would know that I would do that, I'm trying to sell my service more than the equipment, and I don't want to loose a client due to them thinking I am too small. I will keep that in mind though and think about it.

Thanks all for the continued help on this.

EDIT: I also had my english major friend look over it and she knitpicked a dozen things on it for me.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 1, 2008)

Pie4Weebl said:


> ...EDIT: I also had my *E*nglish-major friend look *it* over it and she knitpicked a dozen things on it for me.


Good for her! Have her look over your every post, or at least every piece of business correspondence you send. Since I'm curious/nosy, ask her "What do you do with a B.A. in English?" Sounds like it should be a song!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 2, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Good for her! Have her look over your every post, or at least every piece of business correspondence you send. Since I'm curious/nosy, ask her "What do you do with a B.A. in English?" Sounds like it should be a song!


While I am horrible with girls, even I know that is a bad question to ask!


----------



## mbandgeek (Jan 4, 2008)

I just thought of this

VZ Productions

and as a cheezy slogan you can say

"its easy with VZ!"

I am also thinking about starting up said business in the Asheville NC, Greenville SC, area.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 8, 2008)

Well guys, on the drive back to St. Louis I got a phone call. My first client! I'm only sending out $50 worth of kit because its a smaller show, but it is a nice start. The client is a friend of one of my people, so she is running the show for free for them, but I think I might head out just to schmooze a bit.

Also, I guess in St. Louis it is cool to advertise where you are getting your lighting from. These are the posters which are up downtown:


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 10, 2008)

Alright, bumped with some more stuff. Here is a video of some of the LED pars in sound active mode:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmCvR6HJ2FQ

and some pics:


----------



## avkid (Jan 10, 2008)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Alright, bumped with some more stuff. Here is a video of some of the LED pars in sound active mode:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmCvR6HJ2FQ
> and some pics:


Holy cow, you have a little mess there!
My basement kind of looks like that.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah that was right when I was unboxing everything, it now looks normal again. It was great I told all of my roommates about it except one, I had a girl over and we were listening to music with everything going on auto and he walked in a just started laughting, he was a bit confused.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 12, 2008)

Can we start a discussion of all the unsafe things in the picture from Pie's living room. PLEASE


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 12, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Can we start a discussion of all the unsafe things in the picture from Pie's living room. PLEASE


feel free just do it in another thread.

So I just got back from Stella Light's first event, a DJ set which lasted till just shy of three. I cut a bargain rate on the equipment and hung out at the show for free, but I made a ton of contacts handed out lots of cards and I think things are looking good, pics are soon to come!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 12, 2008)

Alright here are some pics from last night, I love how the beams of light showed up even though she was using flash.


----------



## avkid (Jan 12, 2008)

Points as I see them in the photos:
Hot DJ
JBL Eon(plastic box of death)
Somebody tried to make a line array, badly-using hardware store chain and eye bolts.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 12, 2008)

avkid said:


> Somebody tried to make a line array, badly-using hardware store chain and eye bolts.


Well you can't fault Pie on that, given that he is only providing lighting!


----------



## Charc (Jan 12, 2008)

Er, I know I've mentioned that, but JBL Eon's? Yep, they're on the "to-buy" list for the student activities program. (And I'm putting my stamp of approval on it... )

Pie, only four PAR64 LEDs? Was this a club etc., or a party at a residence? Were these four PAR64s set on automatic, was she running lights, using pre-programmed effects, etc?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 12, 2008)

charc, it was a VERY small club, so even those for pars it was overkill. He only wanted to spend $50 so no controller (or operator for that mater), the lights were on auto mode.

I only hung around to make contacts and to take advantage of getting in for free to a 21+ club while only 19.

avkid, yeah she was hot, the jbl was only used as a monitor and there really isn't anywhere else for those speakers to live.


----------



## Charc (Jan 12, 2008)

Pie4Weebl said:


> charc, it was a VERY small club, so even those for pars it was overkill. He only wanted to spend $50 so no controller (or operator for that mater), the lights were on auto mode.
> I only hung around to make contacts and to take advantage of getting in for free to a 21+ club while only 19.
> avkid, yeah she was hot, the jbl was only used as a monitor and there really isn't anywhere else for those speakers to live.



Nice.

So, this cost you, what, $2000, again?

Let's change that figure to $1950.

As a serious note, it is probably worth putting away half of that money you make to repay your parents with. I'm not saying you should give it to them now. But you want to make sure you're at least setting it aside.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 12, 2008)

well the total was closer to $2100, so that money is actually going to me, so I can you know, eat. I do plan on paying them back quick as I can. Hopefully this gig will lead to bigger stuff. 

I am working on getting booked for St. Louis's biggest anual drag ball...


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 12, 2008)

Pie4Weebl said:


> ...I am working on getting booked for St. Louis's biggest annual drag ball...


They drag a large ball once a year? Wouldn't it be easier to roll it?


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 12, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> They drag a large ball once a year? Wouldn't it be easier to roll it?


Wouldn't that be a ball drag? Either way it could be a drag.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 12, 2008)

While I'm unlikely to attend a drag ball. I'm DEFINITELY not attending a ball drag... OUCH!


----------



## Charc (Jan 12, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> While I'm unlikely to attend a drag ball. I'm DEFINITELY not attending a ball drag... OUCH!



Van hasn't responded to this thread... maybe he has already RSVPed?


----------



## Logos (Jan 12, 2008)

I live in a country that has the worlds largest gay Mardi Gras, I'm keeping my head down.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Oct 11, 2008)

So for those keeping score at home, as of yesterday I parted ways with Stella Lights. Decided that I do bigger shows as a freelance light guy and I prefer doing shows over selling them. So yup, yesterday I signed off a contract for the sale of my gear and customer data and all that good stuff.

It was a fun run, but I'm ready to move on.


----------



## len (Oct 11, 2008)

Pie4Weebl said:


> but I made a ton of contacts ...



I know this is now irrelevant since Stella is closed, but making contacts in a place where they're serving PBR is like getting paid in Monopoly money - worthless.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 11, 2008)

Pie4Weebl said:


> So for those keeping score at home, as of yesterday I parted ways with Stella Lights. ... So yup, yesterday I signed off a contract for the sale of my gear and customer data and all that good stuff. ...


I knew eventually you'd sell out to PRG. The good ones always do.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 23, 2014)

*Epilogue* (from another thread):

iammagicmike said:


> that was a good thread. I felt a little sad that he sold at the end....lol




Pie4Weebl said:


> Haha, not at all! I quickly realized the amount of money I could pull in working on larger shows for an established company was a lot more than I could make renting to bar bands and shitty club promoters and much less stressful! The gig I moved to gave me the experience base for most of my future success, and I know I wouldn't be working at the level I am now if I had made my own company my focus at the time.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## gafftaper (Nov 8, 2014)

Pie4Weebl said:


>


So you are back in business?


----------



## Footer (Nov 8, 2014)

Looks like he is making a run for the holy grail... buy gear and take that gear on the road with you while getting paid your weekly rate+the rental weekly rate. The guys that do it usually do very well and the bands usually save a bit of money at the same time. The only catch to it is you have to already have your clients lined up to use the gear... and Victor has that. 

Victor... how many cases you got it down to? That is usually the only big question.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 9, 2014)

Footer said:


> Looks like he is making a run for the holy grail... buy gear and take that gear on the road with you while getting paid your weekly rate+the rental weekly rate. The guys that do it usually do very well and the bands usually save a bit of money at the same time. The only catch to it is you have to already have your clients lined up to use the gear... and Victor has that.
> 
> Victor... how many cases you got it down to? That is usually the only big question.


Five dual flight cases, cable trunk, console case, hazer case and some pipe and base to crush my fingers.


----------



## Footer (Nov 9, 2014)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Five dual flight cases, cable trunk, console case, hazer case and some pipe and base to my fingers.


Should make you some cash! Nice trailer tour rig. Auras? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 9, 2014)

Believe it or not, I'm going Chauvet! I was super impressed with the intimidator 350 spots I used earlier this year, so I opted for the upgraded version of that, the Rouge Series Spot R1. I'm getting 10 0f them to start. Quite a bit more than the 8 led pars I got last time around!

Go ahead and like the facebook page if you feel so inclined:
https://www.facebook.com/SqueekLights


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 9, 2014)

Congratulations and as always good luck to you Victor. CB eagerly awaits the next chapter of: "Pie's New Enterprise: The Thread"


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 6, 2015)

If you happen to follow SqueekLights on facebook (which you should) you might have seen that today was a big day for me:

The gear is a little more serious than last time around 

These bad boys will be hitting the road next week!


----------



## WooferHound (Jan 8, 2015)

Shouldn't that be "Squint Lights" ?


----------



## Footer (Jan 8, 2015)

WooferHound said:


> Shouldn't that be "Squint Lights" ?



When you meet Victor in person it will all make sense.


----------



## avkid (Jan 12, 2015)

Footer said:


> When you meet Victor in person it will all make sense.


That's terrible...


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 2, 2015)

The first tour for Squeek Lights is on the road right now! Yahoo did a livestream of the show, and some of the songs from it have been posted here:
https://screen.yahoo.com/live/event/silverstein


----------



## WooferHound (Feb 3, 2015)

And now for Act 3 . . .


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Mar 9, 2015)

Got a little coverage about said tour as well: http://livedesignonline.com/briefin...s-rogue-chauvet-professional-silverstein-tour


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 10, 2015)

Congratulations Victor! That's very cool.


----------



## DomLauria (Mar 11, 2015)

Saw the rig in Denver at Summit Music Hall, stellar!!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jul 31, 2015)

For anyone keeping score at home, I just added these to the inventory:


They will be going off to an opera for a month, and then will be hitting the road with me later in the year.

Some info on another tour from earlier this year:
http://www.lsionline.co.uk/news/story/They-Might-Be-Giants-grow-with-Chauvet/-CNZFYD

And if you happen to see the Psychedelic Fur's upcoming tour, I am sending a package out with them.


----------



## JohnD (Jul 31, 2015)

Is that a Chauvet roadcase with them?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jul 31, 2015)

Nope, they don't offer road cases for the R2 Washes, so I bought some EWI cases and Soundlight is making some inserts for them.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 4, 2015)

And a little update, had two tours out at the same time this fall:

This tour:


As well as this tour (which I am out on now)


----------



## Catwalker (Dec 4, 2015)

I think I saw the top pic elsewhere. Was that also on Chauvet's website?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 5, 2015)

Catwalker said:


> I think I saw the top pic elsewhere. Was that also on Chauvet's website?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yeah, those images have made the rounds.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Mar 1, 2016)

Just to post a little update, we've got a couple tours out at the minute and have been expanding our inventory quite a bit, we are now up to 24x R2 washes (maybe someday they will all be in the shop at once) and are planning to have some new toys later this spring. We are also an LLC now and you may be wondering why I keep saying "we" instead of I... well you will just have to wait a few more weeks to find out about that 

If you find yourself needing some lights, or an LD with some lights, please hit me up, or check us out on facebook!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (May 24, 2016)

Gonna keep this thread going with more news from the Squeek Lights front...

So much going on, I might just make it a list!

Squeek Lights has brought on two partners, one of them is long time CB member @soundlight !
We've become Chauvet Dealers! So if you need pricing don't hesitate to hit up Steve or I for a quote!
We are a few weeks away from adding Rouge FX-B units to our inventory for some great linear effects.
We are also majorly upping our game with the addition of Maverick MK2 spots, which will be our first venture into the world a CMY(and variable CTO) spot, with fantastic output!
We have added Elation ww4 moles and Protron 3K strobes into the mix, these were both on the recent Basement tour in the US.


----------



## Patch29 (May 24, 2016)

Congrats!! Sounds like you guys are doing great.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 11, 2018)

Just because I like to bump this thread every so often, we've won the Northeast Regional Hometown hero award, which puts us on the national ballot! Please consider voting for Squeek Lights HERE.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 7, 2019)

For my annual bump of this thread, can you believe it's been 5 years on this current company?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jul 17, 2020)

Our new shop is finally ready to go! It's been a long journey with many twists and turns, but we are finally here! As we won't be prepping tours anytime soon, we've decided to set up a streaming space for the rest of the year.


----------



## JohnD (Jul 17, 2020)

When I first saw that you had posted to this thread I was fearing bad news, instead this is great news! 
I had to be a nosy busybody though.




So it looks like you really blew the roof off that joint. Well part of it. Nice staging area.
So the big question, how are the Junction Grill and Blizzard Island?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 17, 2020)

Sexy!


----------



## soundlight (Jul 17, 2020)

JohnD said:


> So the big question, how are the Junction Grill and Blizzard Island?



Blizzard Island is AMAZING. Top 5 hard ice cream I've ever had. Dangerously good. They make the ice cream themselves onsite.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jul 18, 2020)

JohnD said:


> When I first saw that you had posted to this thread I was fearing bad news, instead this is great news!
> I had to be a nosy busybody though.
> 
> 
> ...




We really did.






Steve really loves the icecream next door, junction grill is alright, very limited menu though. Across the street from there is a pretty great pizza/Italian place too!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 22, 2022)

I guess I missed the 2021 time to bump this thread, so here's something for 2022


----------



## cbrandt (Aug 22, 2022)

At 10 seconds, why did they have to hang that truss OVER the console!?!

Great looking show!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 23, 2022)

cbrandt said:


> At 10 seconds, why did they have to hang that truss OVER the console!?!
> 
> Great looking show!



They didn't haha. The steps to the stage are just upstage of where dimmer beach and the test console are.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 13, 2022)

Come say hi if you're in the area!


----------

